# perimeter rope width / type around raft



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I use 1" strap webbing, and keep it right.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

I like a thicker perimeter rope for climbing in and out of the boat and dragging it up on the trailer.


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

plus one on the webing. Tight!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Mine are 5/8's, but I've contemplated going to tubular webbing with a padded cam so as to tighten pending on boat squishy-ness. And I thought about doing just a regular strap with padded cam, but just the thought of carrying a boat by that makes my hands hurt.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

I have really expensive 0 stretch rope around my perimeter...and I regret it. It is difficult to tie (due to its size and tight weave) and I can't get it as tight as I would like it against the tubes no matter what I try.

Listen to others here and use tubular webbing. All the strength with less volume and more flexible.


----------



## wabashabi (Apr 10, 2014)

Switched from rope to 1" tubular polyester webbing recently and much prefer the webbing feel to the hand and overall look as it comes in a wide variety of colors.


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

Plus 1 on the webbing 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## riverchic (May 19, 2015)

I find tubular webbing is the safest and easiest to use. Make sure the boat is fully inflated and get the webbing wet before installation so you can get it tight. Leave a little bit of tail to work with if you need to tighten it more. I like to wrap it once around the D-rings as you thread it. Happy Boating.


----------

